# New SciFi/Fantasy Author



## Nosretap23 (May 8, 2014)

Hello

My name is Chris Patterson. I am from Tucson, Arizona, in US. I am a teacher at a local high school, a JV football coach, and the head wrestling coach. I received a BA and BFA in Literature and Creative Writing from the University of Arizona. I am married with two kids, a 5yr old girl and a 1 yr old boy. I have played the guitar for 26 years and am actively involved in competitive powerlifting. I have long had a love of reading and writing. I was under contract with a small publishing company in 2010, but we had two different directions for my book, so I left in 2012 and decided to self publish through CreateSpace, amazon.com's self publishing company. I have finally published my first Fantasy novel, the first book in a three book series. It is on amazon. Called A Chance Beginning: Book One of the Shadow's Fire Trilogy, its a story about three young men who leave their lives as farmers to become rich and famous, find out the world is very brutal and unkind and not very tolerant to their idealistic ways, meet a some dwarves, and become unsuspecting heroes (sort of). Anyways, I am excited to be here and get some good critiquing, feedback, and just be a part of a writing community. Thanks and Happy Writing!


----------



## Morkonan (May 8, 2014)

Welcome to the forum, Nosretap23!


----------



## GeeDubayou (May 8, 2014)

Hello and welcome! Arizona is beautiful. When i was younger, i visited the Meteor Crater in Flagstaff. I want to visit that aircraft graveyard you guys got out there by Davis Monthan AFB.


----------



## J Anfinson (May 8, 2014)

Welcome. Once you reach ten posts you'll be able to start your own threads to showcase your work and get critique. That's awesome that you've completed a novel, not every writer achieves that victory so congratulations. If I can help you in any way, let me know.


----------



## ToriJ (May 8, 2014)

Sounds like you have a full plate, there. It's amazing you still find the time to write in addition to all that. Congrats on getting your first book published! =D I have a couple of friends who've seen some success there as well.

Welcome to the site ^-^


----------



## Bard_Daniel (May 9, 2014)

Oh.... what a wonderful life!

Greetings! From Canada!


----------



## Pandora (May 9, 2014)

Great first post Chris, you do have a lot going on. Welcome I'm glad we are apart of your busy life. I look forward to checking out your work.


----------



## thepancreas11 (May 12, 2014)

Could you be more well-rounded? I would be hard-pressed to compete with that. Athletic, articulate, professional, experienced. Yipes! It's as though you need no introduction. You'll fit in just fine around here.

As you may know, we can offer you an entire forum of fantasy and science fiction related pieces (in the Fiction section), and I highly recommend acclimating yourself with that place. I would consider myself a science fiction writer if anything, so that was my first haunt. Did a lot of good for me, I think. I encourage you not to be narrow-minded in that approach, though. The Prose Writer's Workshop, the LM competitions, the Poetry sections (which scare the living daylights out of a man like me that doesn't know how to write it), all of them can give you incredible insight.

Congratulations on your published novel! You're literally living the dream, man. If you have any questions, don't hesitate to ask. I'll be right here.
thepancreas


----------



## Nhật Nguyễn (May 12, 2014)

Well come! I am also new member! Do you live America? Great! You can help me!


----------



## Bishop (May 13, 2014)

Nosretap23 said:


> Hello
> 
> My name is Chris Patterson. I am from Tucson, Arizona, in US. I am a teacher at a local high school, a JV football coach, and the head wrestling coach. I received a BA and BFA in Literature and Creative Writing from the University of Arizona. I am married with two kids, a 5yr old girl and a 1 yr old boy. I have played the guitar for 26 years and am actively involved in competitive powerlifting. I have long had a love of reading and writing. I was under contract with a small publishing company in 2010, but we had two different directions for my book, so I left in 2012 and decided to self publish through CreateSpace, amazon.com's self publishing company. I have finally published my first Fantasy novel, the first book in a three book series. It is on amazon. Called A Chance Beginning: Book One of the Shadow's Fire Trilogy, its a story about three young men who leave their lives as farmers to become rich and famous, find out the world is very brutal and unkind and not very tolerant to their idealistic ways, meet a some dwarves, and become unsuspecting heroes (sort of). Anyways, I am excited to be here and get some good critiquing, feedback, and just be a part of a writing community. Thanks and Happy Writing!



Congratulations on your novel! My wife's a high school teacher also, so I know that pain ~.^ We don't have children though, so I don't know that pain.

Welcome to the writing forums!
Writing Forums: A New Kind of Pain!


----------



## boxofbizarro (May 14, 2014)

Congratulations. I am so looking forward to my first novel experience. Seeing your words in print for the world to see. Knowing that someone will buy your book and that, at some point, their kids, grandkids, etc. will be going through their bookshelf/attic/boxes of books and see yours. In thirty/forty/fifty or more years someone will be reading the blurb or the about the author page. They will see your picture. You will live forever. Congratulations.


----------



## Elvenswordsman (May 25, 2014)

Look forward to seeing your content, welcome to WF!


----------



## Gumby (May 25, 2014)

Welcome to the site, Chris.


----------

